# Canadian Troops Deliver Wheelchairs in Afghanistan



## GAP (5 Jan 2007)

*Canadian Troops Deliver Wheelchairs in Afghanistan *  
    Funds Raised in British Columbia Help Disabled Afghan Citizens
Article Link

    VANCOUVER, Jan. 5 /CNW/ - Canadian troops in Southern Afghanistan
recently hand-delivered 560 brand-new wheelchairs to Afghan citizens with
physical disabilities. In a ceremony held at Camp Shirzai yesterday, Surrey MP
Russ Hiebert, Parliamentary Secretary to the Minister of National Defence,
thanked those involved in the project and recognized South Surrey resident and
Executive Director of Wheelchair Foundation Canada, Christiana Flessner, for
spearheading the project.
    The aid project 'Operation Mobility' was a joint effort between
Wheelchair Foundation Canada and the Ministry of National Defence. Impetus for
the project came via an initial donation in British Columbia of 100
wheelchairs by an anonymous donor, himself a veteran of WWII, and grew quickly
through the strong support from Rotary Clubs across the province.
    "In Afghanistan, two in ten adult men have lost legs to landmines or
unexploded ordnance left over from conflicts in the past several decades,"
said Flessner. "Through this hands-on delivery of life changing wheelchairs,
our donors and soldiers are helping them regain their lives in an immediate
and very tangible way."
    Flessner continued, "These wheelchairs will also allow physically
disabled children to go to school, adults to go to work to provide for their
families, and the elderly to get out of a bed that may have been their only
existence for years, to now go outside and sit in the sun."

    Wheelchair Foundation Canada is part of the global Wheelchair Foundation
network that includes branches in the U.S., U.K., Australia & China. To date,
over 550,000 new wheelchairs have been delivered in over 145 countries to
physically disabled people that are without the means to acquire a wheelchair;
more than 5,800 have been delivered so far in Afghanistan. A wheelchair
delivers hope, mobility, freedom, independence and dignity.
    For more information about how to sponsor wheelchairs for Canadian troops
to deliver in Afghanistan, please visit www.wheelchairfoundation.ca or call
toll free (866) 666-2411.
More on link


----------



## proudnurse (8 Jan 2007)

Excellent Article and Picture, Thank you! 

I wish everyone across this great country would take more time, to sit back and read about the positive work that our troops are doing. This is the kind of stuff that should make everyone proud to be Canadian  

~Rebecca~


----------



## aesop081 (8 Jan 2007)

proudnurse said:
			
		

> This is the kind of stuff that should make everyone proud to be Canadian



So should kicking the Taliban's ass.........


----------



## proudnurse (8 Jan 2007)

Definately! We're doing a wonderful job in all perspectives. 

God Bless 

~Rebecca~


----------

